# Can you ID this tool?



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

This is clearly a hands tool and made of wood, but I guess not a woodworking tool. Any ideas? Saw it at a garage sale.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

railaw: If you don't know then it's time to invent a fact.

I think it's an agricultural tool for chopping macaroni as it comes up out of the ground.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It is only a guess, but it appears to be a sand hoe that is used to separate sand from beach debris. Be safe.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

My first reaction was that the tool was used for stirring/mixing something wet, the holes adding to the turbulence. Many kinds of commercial kitchen prep spoons have holes or slots in them, also to reduce splashing.


----------



## tom d (Oct 23, 2013)

might well be a tool to churn butter.


----------



## LostHasher (Oct 14, 2015)

Sand crab catcher. Needs metal mesh on the bottom to work properly.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Dasher for a wash pot.
Bill


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Robson Valley said:


> railaw: If you don't know then it's time to invent a fact.
> 
> I think it's an agricultural tool for chopping macaroni as it comes up out of the ground.


Everyone knows it grows on trees, see this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVo_wkxH9dU


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

That's great, thank you. With "Assisted Migrant" passage, Australia rapidly built up quite a population of southern europeans. Maybe 1972, 1973? I forget. Anyway, the Australian spaghetti crop grew straight up out of short, lush green, leafy plants. Lots of TV file footage to show a good crop. The TV broadcaster went on to say and show that there had been a terrible frost = all the spaghetti was lying limp all over the field = crop failure!

Well, The grocery store shelves were empty in less than 24 hrs in panic shopping.
The date? April 01.


----------

